# Humidity



## cihan yak (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, ı have a juvenil b/w tegu about 20- 25 cm. ı can not get humidity of the cage. 100 w spot lamp in cage and ı think the lamp dries the weather in the cage.... what can ı do ? Humidity always is between 40 /50 Cg


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Is the cage a glass aquarium?


----------



## cihan yak (Aug 14, 2015)

No, it is like a plastic cage and there is a Flyswatter in front.completely and a litle window opposite


----------



## cihan yak (Aug 16, 2015)

must I decrease the lamp watt example 50 or 45 watt ? I use 100 watt just


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Cover part of the opwening to keep in the humidity and provide a large water bowl.


----------



## loweryrr (Aug 17, 2015)

I agree with Walter1. Check to make sure there aren't too many open spots to leak the humidity out while allowing some airflow. Keep in mind the humidity under the basking spot will always be lower than the cool side so check both sides and if all else fails you can always add a humidifier to the room near the cage.


----------



## thatoneguy (Aug 18, 2015)

I use a cool mist humidifier, which I have outfitted some clear plastic tubing directing the mist into the cage, works very well and I live in Arizona where it's very dry.


----------



## cihan yak (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes,I tried them very well


----------



## Stacie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hygrometers are often very inaccurate (even the good ones). They break easily and need to be constantly re-calibrated.
Might be worth checking to see if your hygrometer is accurate.

http://bamboozoo.weebly.com/your-humidity-may-be-way-off.html


----------



## cihan yak (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi, I covered by stretch film part of the opening like this photo... but the humidity is still%45


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 26, 2015)

What percent of opening is covered?


----------



## cihan yak (Aug 26, 2015)

All


----------



## cihan yak (Aug 26, 2015)

All cover in front like photo


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 26, 2015)

How is fresh air getting in?


----------



## cihan yak (Aug 26, 2015)

The sides of the cover are gap and there is a windows at behind


----------



## cihan yak (Aug 26, 2015)

I cut little the stretch film like the photo for fresh air


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 26, 2015)

If most is covered, you're set.


----------



## thatoneguy (Aug 26, 2015)

Where is your humidity probe? That will make a big difference as well. Mist the cage daily will help. You could either buy a reptile fogger or mister, but from what I could tell most of them are overpriced and break. I use a cool mist humidifier for a 6ftx4ftx2ft iguana cage with the top being peg board, and it gets up about 70% humidity. My Tegu cage is a little easier to keep at high humidity using the humidifier.

If you are interested in how I setup the humidifier I could take some pictures, it's pretty easy.


----------



## cihan yak (Aug 27, 2015)

Okey I Like


----------



## thatoneguy (Aug 27, 2015)

So like I said nothing fancy, if you spent more time could probably make it nicer.

So first you need to find a cool mist humidifier, preferably one with a round adapter that you can fit with a PVC fitting. All you are looking for is the ability to put a tube on it to direct the humidity. I got this one at walgreens for about $40.


 
the nozzle in front is what came in it, and you can see i found a pvc adapter to replace it, then sealed it with silicon. The hose is then put into a piece that either fits tightly in place so that mist doesnt leak out. It is important to be able to remove the tube to fill up the humidifier then put it back. This one is a screw in which is a pain, my other one just fits tightly which is easier to remove. Once again silicon the tube to prevent mist escaping.


 Here you can see I ran the tubes from this humidifier into 3 different cages, didnt work as well as I wanted, but if you have lots of reptiles its an idea.


 
So, once you run the tube into the cage you can just be done there, what I did was ran the tube along the length of the tank and drilled holes into so that it would spread mist throughout the length of the cage, and then at the end of the tube, which is roughly over the basking spot, i put an adapter to direct the mist down, not really necessary but its an idea. You could probably do a better job attaching the tube to the top of the tank, but I got lazy.




Some things to watch for is, if the holes in the tube are to small they will clog with water and wont let mist out, also this thing will drip quite a bit where ever it sags, which hasn't been an issue for me but could be depending on your setup, also if the tube gets blocked with water will prevent it from working.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (May 26, 2016)

thatoneguy said:


> So like I said nothing fancy, if you spent more time could probably make it nicer.
> 
> So first you need to find a cool mist humidifier, preferably one with a round adapter that you can fit with a PVC fitting. All you are looking for is the ability to put a tube on it to direct the humidity. I got this one at walgreens for about $40.
> View attachment 9750
> ...


This is great


----------

